# NGTA August Shoot - Club Championship



## dutchman (Jul 23, 2013)

August 4, 2013 is the date for the last scheduled shoot of the 2013 season and it just happens to be our club championship shoot.

Awards presented for high scores in several classes:
Men's recurve
Men's longbow
Primitive
Seniors
Women's recurve
Women's longbow
Youth
Cubs

We will get started at 8:30 a.m. with the devotion. If you need to shoot and scoot, come on a little earlier. There'll be folks in place by 8:00 a.m. to help you get going. The last group through for score will start no later than 2:00 p.m. The last group through for fun will start not later than 2:30 p.m. We will pull targets at 3:30 p.m. 

Awards will be presented at 3:00 p.m. so participants shooting for score will need to have score cards turned in before then.

Shoot fees:
Members - $5
Non-memnbers - $10
Family of four or more - $15
First time shooters at our club are always free.

Lunch will be avaialable for a $5 per person donation.

Shoot hosts are Steve Angell and Cris Henry.

Come shoot with us.


----------



## Blueridge (Jul 23, 2013)

I sure do hate to miss this one. Yall have fun


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 23, 2013)

Always a good way to end our season!


----------



## Bowhunterga (Jul 23, 2013)

Jake Allen said:


> Always a good way to end our season!
> 
> I believe the scoring will be 10/8/5 for this shoot.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 23, 2013)

Bowhunterga said:


> New scoring will take effect Jan 1 2014. The August shoot will be scored on the 0-3-5 system.



No problem; sorry about that. I had it different in my notes from the meeting.

Thanks for hosting this shoot Steve and Mr. Henry! Looking forward to it.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 23, 2013)

Time to start practicing


----------



## Skunkhound (Jul 23, 2013)

I believe a vote was taken, and the majority wanted the new scoring to be in effect for the tournament. That was the last point of the topic, and it was clearly agreed on.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Jul 23, 2013)

Skunkhound is correct. It was stated at the meeting that the new scoring would be used for this shoot.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 23, 2013)

Well if that's the way the vote went, we should honor the wishes of the membership.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 23, 2013)

Jake Allen said:


> No problem; sorry about that. I had it different in my notes from the meeting.
> 
> Thanks for hosting this shoot Steve and Mr. Henry! Looking forward to it.





Skunkhound said:


> I believe a vote was taken, and the majority wanted the new scoring to be in effect for the tournament. That was the last point of the topic, and it was clearly agreed on.





ngabowhunter said:


> Skunkhound is correct. It was stated at the meeting that the new scoring would be used for this shoot.



I didn't take notes and my memory doesn't serve me as well as it once did but I do recollect we would score the August shoot with the agreed upon new scoring method. I never heard any mention of waiting until January to commence with it but here again, neither is my hearing what it once was.



dutchman said:


> Well if that's the way the vote went, we should honor the wishes of the membership.


I concur.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 23, 2013)

Well, I am proud Steve and Cris are hosting this shoot, and will more proud to honor their wishes; either way. 5/3 or 10/8/5


----------



## Bowhunterga (Jul 23, 2013)

10/8/5 scoring


----------



## dutchman (Jul 24, 2013)

Well, it's settled...You folks had better bring your "A" game to this one. I am certain the course will be a championship caliber set-up!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jul 24, 2013)

No points for sticking a tree? mike


----------



## Bowhunterga (Jul 24, 2013)

dm/wolfskin said:


> No points for sticking a tree? mike



"tree points" same as always.


----------



## chenryiv (Jul 24, 2013)

10/8/5  sounds great.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jul 24, 2013)

Sounds like fun... going to try and make this one!


----------



## Todd Cook (Jul 25, 2013)

Mike I don't know about points for sticking a tree, but I bet there will be plenty of opportunity to stick one


----------



## Necedah (Jul 26, 2013)

10-8-5 is what was agreed upon. I remember uttering the words " It will be used for the August Championship Shoot."  

Dave


----------



## Munkywrench (Jul 27, 2013)

If trees count, then I'm definately competing


----------



## dutchman (Jul 28, 2013)

One week from today.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jul 28, 2013)

How many targets? mike


----------



## dutchman (Jul 29, 2013)

Probably 20. After all, 20's plenty.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 30, 2013)

dutchman said:


> Probably 20. After all, 20's plenty.


Yep!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 30, 2013)

We'll be there for set-up on Sat then we are swinging by The Blast at Gwinnet Ctr....gonna be a fun day all around!!!!! 
Wonder if Dennis is making ice cream on Sunday???????
Looking forward to the shoot on Sunday......


----------



## Dennis (Jul 30, 2013)

I will if someone will bring a generator


----------



## dutchman (Jul 30, 2013)

Just to remind everyone, if it is your intention to turn in a score card, only your first round in any class you shoot in will be recorded for purposes of determining winners. I'm sure everyone can understand the reasoning for this.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jul 31, 2013)

You get to shoot 3 arrows at each target and pick the best one ,right.No No: mike


----------



## dutchman (Aug 1, 2013)

dm/wolfskin said:


> You get to shoot 3 arrows at each target and pick the best one ,right.No No: mike



No No:


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 1, 2013)

10/8/5/0
First Arrow


----------



## dutchman (Aug 2, 2013)

What about the 11 ring?


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 2, 2013)

dutchman said:


> What about the 11 ring?


The vote was for 10/8/5/0. 

Participation Medals for all the young folks who come and shoot the course this Sunday.
I am hoping we have a strong showing!  
We need a big group picture too.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 2, 2013)

I recall that now. In the event of a tie, 11s can be handy. But, a head to head shoot off works also provided participants are present...


----------



## bbb6765 (Aug 2, 2013)

I'll turn in my score card provided the score keeper doesn't laugh too hard....


----------



## dutchman (Aug 3, 2013)

The course is ready. The question now can only be are you ready? Well, you'd better be. It will be challenging.


----------



## Todd Cook (Aug 4, 2013)

What a great day. The course was set up very challenging but very fair. My family and I had a great time as always. Thanks to everyone who made it possible. Congrats to the winners of each class.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 4, 2013)

What a great day it was indeed. Another great shoot and course, I had a blast. This shoot reflects the entire year for NGTA, it was simply awesome! A very sincere thanks to the clubs officers and the behind the scenes workers and contributors that have made this year a lot of fun. I know it required sacrificing a lot of personal time and effort to get the many jobs done. Golly, it sure went by fast.

Thank you Chris Horsman for the breakfast and Skunkhound for lunch and chauffeuring job. 

Thank you Brad Berg for making the trophies, they were exceptional!!!

 A few pic's from my camera from today, and just in case you are wondering why my arrow isn't in the second pic it's because I pulled it out before I took the pick,.....pulled it right out of the ground.:


----------



## jerry russell (Aug 4, 2013)

Thank you to all the folks that put on the shoot. This was my second time shooting there and what a wonderful group. I think Luke and I have found a home range for sure at NGTA.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Aug 4, 2013)

We had a great time at the shoot today. I believe we may have a new member next year. My daughter's boyfriend said he enjoyed himself and wants to get a trad bow. 
It's too bad there won't be any other club shoots this year. I hope I'll get the chance to see some of you again at some of the hunts and get togethers this hunting season.


----------



## Red Arrow (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks to all ya'll that made it happen!  Justin and I had a great time!

Lee


----------



## Munkywrench (Aug 4, 2013)

Had a great time today. Thank you to all of the people who made this shoot come together. Gene that was an exceptional devotional that fit in perfect with the days events. 
Also a big thanks for the tips I was given through out the day. With the guidance from the great shooters with a wealth of knowledge such as you all I may get half decent at this stuff.

Looking forward to next year but not quite as much as deer season. Hope to see you all before January


----------



## Skunkhound (Aug 4, 2013)

Thank you Crispin and Steve for a perfect day, and the rest of the NGT crew for another great 3 D season. 
 I hope to see everybody in January with some good stories about the upcoming deer season.
 Be safe! Shoot straight!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Aug 4, 2013)

sure hate I missed it. looking forward to all the hunt stories and hero pics. see you at horse creek!


----------



## dutchman (Aug 5, 2013)

Hard to believe our 2013 3D season is over at NGTA. It has gone by too fast. I'm already looking forward to next year. But first we have a hunting season to have fun with.


----------



## zanzibar (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for another great shoot and a terrific first season of traditional archery for my son and I. We didn't shoot very well yesterday, but we met more great folks and had a lot of fun. Hopefully, we'll run into some of you during hunting season. If not, we'll see you in January.

Jeff and William Burns


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 6, 2013)

I had a good time. Didn't hit any trees but I did see some arrow tree carvings along the way. I did have a few air arrow that didn't like the trees or the targets, just air leaves and dirt. Whoever made the ice cream it was excellent. I will make a point to make it up there more next year.mike


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 7, 2013)

First chance I've had to post up my pics. Sure turned out to be a great weekend and championship shoot!!!!
Steve Anglin and Crispin Henry were our hosts, Gene Bramblett led our devotions. We sure are Blessed to have such strong leadership and folks willing to work.
Sad to have another season come to a close....but that just means it's "huntin' time!"


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 7, 2013)

I believe I have told ya'll that the thing I love the most about my Traditional family is the laughter and joking and fun times we have together. Sometimes...it's at my expense and sometimes the other guys....but we all laugh and love our shared friendship and the love of this fine sport.....
Dennis Rice and Bob Webb had a shoot off for men's Longbow......


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 7, 2013)

Brad Berg handmade our Championship awards. 
Jeff Hampton located and got our great medals for the young'uns....great job guys!!! Thank You!!!


----------



## John Webb (Aug 7, 2013)

Mrs. Tomi, once again, thank you for the fine pictures! Everyone came out and had a great time and enjoyed the fellowship and shooting. Hopefully next year I'll be able to make it up to more shoots. Congrats to all the winners. You all earned your trophies that day. Great shooting Dennis! I had a blast! Hope to see some of you down at SGTP this Sunday for our last shoot of the year. God bless, be safe and shoot straight.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 7, 2013)

Thank you Tomi for the great pic's we all have come to expect from you. I know it takes a lot of time and effort to do this but it sure is appreciated. Great job!!!!


----------



## Gordief (Aug 7, 2013)

great pics Tomi.

ya'll take a close look at Dennis's form :

+ grip on the bow
+ right ebow slightly bent
+ low right shoulder
+ head up
+ left shoulder
+ left elbow in line w/ arrow
+ grip on the string

all look excellent to me...


----------



## Dennis (Aug 7, 2013)

Just lucky


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 7, 2013)

Gordief said:


> great pics Tomi.
> 
> ya'll take a close look at Dennis's form :
> + grip on the bow
> ...



resembles his tight grip on the ice cream paddle as well......


----------



## Dennis (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Todd Cook (Aug 8, 2013)

Gordief said:


> great pics Tomi.
> 
> ya'll take a close look at Dennis's form :
> 
> ...



I was thinkin the same thing.


----------



## chenryiv (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks Tomi for the great pictures.  I have to say I'm really going to miss seeing my Trad Family until January 2014; however I'll look forward to reading your 2013-2014 hunting stories.


----------



## chenryiv (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks Tomi for the great pictures.  I have to say I'm really going to miss seeing my Trad Family until January 2014; however I'll look forward to reading your 2013-2014 hunting stories.


----------

